# climbers wanted in Shenandoah Valley of Virginia



## Big "O" Tree (Mar 2, 2006)

Big "O" Tree and Lawn Service is seeking arborists/climbers who wish to work for a TCIA accredited tree care company in the beautiful Shenandoah Valley of Virginia. Clean driving record required. Will need to get a class B license to drive tree trucks


----------

